# VirtualBox 4 no eHCI USB2

## Cr0t

I installed the extension, but I just don't have that option in the GUI. Any ideas?

----------

## guilc

Same here : extension seems to NOT work with virtualbox OSE (xompiled version), at least on Gentoo. Using virtualbox-bin (binary version in tree) is fine and USB2 (EHCI) works.

I have not yet found the issue why it does not work with compiled version. Sounds weird.

I have not seen any missing binary, no group change... really weird.

----------

## Logicien

VirtualBox OSE and binary have not the same license. The binary version have extra features that the OSE's one do not have. USB is part of those extra features. You can read about it at Licensing: Frequently Asked Questions.

----------

## lyallp

I am using VirtualBox 4.0.0-r1 with the Oracle extpack installed.

VB4 OSE has USB 1.1 by default and the extpack is supposed to supply USB 2.0.

The extpack does seem to be working as I have remote access to the VM's although there is a bug outstanding on this release regarding authentication against Guest and External (Null works fine).

Experimentation has shown to me that a USB 2 device (in my case a USB key) plugged directly into my machine will be made available to the guest as USB 2. If, however, I plug a USB 2 Hub in and put the Key into the hub, then the VM is only shown a USB 1.1 device, ie, windows xp tells me that the device could perform better.

I am running kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r15 as 64 bit (amd64).

I have xhci enabled in my kernel options as a module (shows up as xhci_hcd in the module list).

----------

## lyallp

Oh, I forgot to mention, you have to activate the extension in the GUI!

File->Preferences->Extensions -> Check the tickbox

----------

